# Post your target/hunting rig for everyone to see!



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

Post a picture of your target or hunting rig with all the equipment on it and the specs of the bow and brands of the equipment and maybe your highest score with it, this is my PSE Nova NI at 29" with 38 pounds draw weight, it has a 29"cartel longrod with a doinker vbar and abomb set up and a cartel sight and cartel 4x scope. My best score with this bow is a 1056 in a Fita 90x144


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry for the bad pic but here's my 06' Mathews switchback XT 70lbs 27 inch draw length. I have an HHA OL-5510 sight and a QAD hunter rest. Also has a limb-saver s-coil 4.5 inch stab and a black Mathews 3 arrow quiver filled with cabelas arrows (beman ics hunters) and I'm shooting slick trick broad heads out if it.


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice set up mate


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

my babies!


----------



## Trentsheath (Apr 12, 2012)

What calibre is your rifle, I will take a guess at about .308!


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

Hahaha nope something smaller and will balistic wise will beat just about anything a 243. All the 1000 yard and under shooters are switching to them because they have bullets with a bullet coefficient close to .6. And it will have half the travel in the wind as a 308. I read forums for a year on 243 before I bought one. Lots of people on them forums are running some type of 6mm just look at GA precision they have some of the best guns out there and the owner shoots a 243 for all his competitions


----------



## PSESHOOTER32 (Nov 20, 2012)

yea cant beat a .243


----------



## tyler boogaard (Jan 12, 2013)

*mountain mans bow*

Darton 4500
6x black eagle lens 
Doinker alumi comp
trophy taker blade
sure loc challenger 550

My higest score with this bows is a293


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## drewbie8 (Mar 22, 2009)

here's my target rig








my hunting bow, torn down. I don't have any pics setup


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Just got my burner! I traded my bowtech for it and so far its awesome. I have only shot it a couple times but the draw is just what I was looking for. Im gonna get my qad and peep on it tomorrow then its gonna tear up some 3d!!!!!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

dont have pics yet but heres what I have.
Mathews Z7 28" 70#, Easton Carbon Injexion 330's, 450grns tipped w/ a Muzzy DX-3, soon gonna have some Muzzy Trocar HX's for them.
QAD Ultra-rest HD, Copper John Bullseye 5 pin .019" sight, X-Factor F6 stab. w/quick disconnect & 2 oz. end weight.

Mathews Heli-M 28" 70#, same arrow combo as above, same arrow rest as above, same stabilizer as above, only difference is it has a Black Gold Flashpoint HD 5 pin .019" sight.
both bows also have a Mathews T5 arrow-web quiver & a Scott Little Goose, gonna buy a Scott Rhino XT soon & use my Little Goose as a back-up release which I still really like.


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

My indoor rig! Custom paint job thanks to my dad!


----------



## bigbulls10 (Jul 25, 2010)

*My Destroyer 350*


----------

